# Notebook: RunDLL NVCPL.DLL Fehler



## Zeto (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Wenn ich meinen Laptop starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Fehler beim Laden von NVCPL.DLL 
Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.

Ich komme auch nicht mehr ins Betriebssystem rein, das Bild bleibt schwarz.
Was kann ich machen?

Gruß Zeto


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2009)

Was hast du für ein betreibssystem drauf?Die nvcpl.dll gehört auf alle fällen zu deinem grafikkarten-treiber (nvidia).
Starte das betreissystem doch mal im abgesicherten modus (wenn die bios-meldung durch ist auf f8 drücken und dann sollte eine liste erscheinen,in der du auch den abgesichten modus auswählen kannst).Dort kannst du den graka-treiber erstmal deinstallieren,um ihn dann wieder neu drauf zu machen.Du solltest aber auch mal chkdsk durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Zeto (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Vista32 drauf.

In den abgesicherten Modus kommt genau das gleiche, also Fehlermeldung und auf okay klicken bleibt das Bild schwarz, die weisse Maus kann man sehen, aber wie gesagt auf einem sonst total schwarzen Bild.

Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, Stg Akt Entf, Alt Tab, usw.
Nichts hilft oder zeigt eine Reaktion.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2009)

Hast du eine vista oder xp-cd von der aus du mal chkdsk laufen lassen kannst?


----------



## Zeto (23. Mai 2009)

ja schon.

Ich habe das Problem zwar nicht ohne Neuinstallation lösen können.
Naja ich habe mir ein 2,5 Zoll Festplatten Gehäuse gekauft und die HDD an meinen Pc ausgelsen und die wichtigesten Daten so reden können.

Nach der Neuinstallation funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei.

Gruß Zeto


----------

